# My cat loves Comet



## Phil (Oct 31, 2003)

...Comet cleaner. Yes, that's right.

Whenever I clean the house and use Comet, the smell on my hands drives my cat NUTS! She will try to eat my hands. She'll sniff alot then go in for bites...and she's not a biter.

Today, I put a little Comet on a rag to clean a spot on the floor. I rinsed thoroughly. 5 minutes later, I find her rolling around in that spot. She went at it for a good 10 minutes.

In case you're worried, I do not leave it out and always clean my hands and rinse everything I clean VERY WELL...now that I know what a weirdo she is.

Does anyone else's cat have a cleaner fetish?


----------



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

Does it happen to be Comet with bleach? Kota is the same way when I clean with anything that has bleach. When I'm done I wash my hands but the smell is still there...she goes nuts and flops all over the place, purring the whole time. If I let her I bet she'd bite my hands off!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Callie responded the same way to whatever my hairdresser uses on my hair. She would get on the back of the couch and rub herself all over my head and bite it. I could never figure out if it was because she liked the scent or if I smelled so foreign that she had to mark me with her scent.


----------



## carolsclan (Jun 28, 2006)

Tubby and the kittens also go dilly if I use anything with bleach ....


----------



## Phil (Oct 31, 2003)

Yes, it is Comet with bleach.
What the heck is wrong with our cats? LOL

Come to think of it, she did the same thing one day with Tilex shower cleaner.


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

My cats go nuts for...Dr. Scholl's Odor Destroyers.  It's like they're made of catnip. We have to hide our shoes.


----------



## gizmocat (May 22, 2006)

My girl likes lilac perfume. She gets as nutty as if she was on really strong catnip.


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

My cats like my skin after I've been in a pool (and I've showered and dried off). They like the taste of the chlorine. Yick.


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

I remember a long time ago reading something about bleach breaking down into salt and water. Since it's sodium hypochlorite, I guess that must be possible...

Pearl would lick our skin after we swam in my aunt's pool years ago. They were putting too much chlorine in it for a while because it faded our swim suits. That's when Pearl REALLY went nuts on the skin-licking thing.

It must taste salty and good to a cat, I guess.


----------



## Cloud (Oct 3, 2005)

wow. be sure and lock up your cleaning supplies GOOD!


----------

